# [SOLVED] Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay so my computer has been having this weird buzzing sound, which I think is coming from the video card but it hasn't really affected anything until now. When I started playing a game, it started making a really loud buzzing sound before eventually BSODing.

I'm still relatively newbish to computers so I have no idea how to troubleshoot so I'm sorry if I'm doing things wrong.

Here are my specs and attached are my error files:

• Windows 7 
• x64 
• Original OS installed was Windows 7
• OEM version
• Age of system (hardware) – 2-3 years old?
• Age of OS installation – 2-3 years

• CPU – AMD Phenom II X4 940T
• Video Card – HD Radeon 6870
• MotherBoard - H-RS880-uATX
• Power Supply – Apevia – 680W

• System Manufacturer - HP
• Model Number –p6787c


Let me know if there's any more information needed. Thank-you beforehand.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Hi,

All of the attached DMP files are of the *CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)* bugcheck.

_A process or thread critical to proper system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. _

There's a hardware problem with the boot drive, or a device driver has a bug or a critical service was stopped.

We can see from the dump - 

_IO_ERROR: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000000e - A device which does not exist was specified._

_FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xF4_IOERR_C000000E_IMAGE_*hardware_disk*_

_MODULE_NAME: hardware_disk_

etc

Overall, possible hard disk failure. However, it could be device driver related as well. Let's do some software related things first - 

*1. *Update to Service Pack 1 ASAP: Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1) 
*
2.* In your loaded drivers list, dtsoftbus01.sys is listed which is the Daemon Tools driver. Daemon Tools is a very popular cause of BSOD's in 7/8 based systems. Please uninstall Daemon Tools. Alternative imaging programs are: MagicISO, Power ISO, etc.

3. I recommend temporarily removing and replacing Norton with Microsoft Security Essentials:

Norton removal tool - https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us...B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

MSE - Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

*If the above does not help, run hard disk diagnostics:*

*Chkdsk:*

*Chkdsk:
There are various ways to run Chkdsk~*

*Method 1:*

Start > Search bar > Type cmd (right click run as admin to execute Elevated CMD)

Elevated CMD should now be opened, type the following:

chkdsk x: /r

x implies your drive letter, so if your hard drive in question is letter c, it would be:

chkdsk c: /r

Restart system and let chkdsk run.

*Method 2:*


Open the "Computer" window
Right-click on the drive in question
Select the "Tools" tab
In the Error-checking area, click <Check Now>.

*If you'd like to get a log file that contains the chkdsk results, do the following:*

Press Windows Key + R and type powershell.exe in the run box

Paste the following command and press enter afterwards:

get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message | out-file Desktop\CHKDSKResults.txt

This will output a .txt file on your Desktop containing the results of the chkdsk.

*If chkdsk turns out okay, run Seatools* -

SeaTools | Seagate

You can run it via Windows or DOS. Do note that the only difference is simply the environment you're running it in. In Windows, if you are having what you believe to be device driver related issues that may cause conflicts or false positive, it may be a wise decision to choose the most minimal testing environment (DOS).

Run all tests EXCEPT: Fix All, Long Generic, and anything Advanced. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

I did as you asked and updated to Service Pack 1, deleted Daemon tools, and got rid of Norton programs.

I ran the chkdsk and it said it was clean.

I ran the two tests on Seatools and these were the results:

Short DST - failed
Short Generic - pass

The problem is still there and hasn't really gotten better at all. Can it really be the Hard Disk failure and not the video card?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Hi,



> Short DST - failed


It appears to be hard disk failure. Did you run this in Windows or in DOS? If you ran Seatools in Windows and got a failure, I'd try running it in DOS to see if you can reproduce the same results there.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Yes, I ran it in Windows and got a failure. How do I run the program in DOS?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Here's the tutorial - SeaTools for DOS tutorial

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Okay so I ran the program in DOS, and it passed the short test. Should I run any other tests?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Run the Long / Extended please while in DOS.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Ran the long test while in DOS and it passed.

I had to run it three times though since it froze the first two times part way through the test.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Hi,

The failure in Windows +the freezing two times is very indicative of hard disk failure. Might you have access to another hard disk to use on the computer to see if the issues stop if you install a copy of Windows on it?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Yes, I have another hard disk but I do not really have a copy of Windows since my version of Windows 7 came with the computer.

Should I just try and clone my hard disk over to the new one? And see if the issues stop?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

You COULD do that, but I wouldn't recommend it. It's worth a try if you'd like. Also, now that I think of it, it doesn't matter. You won't be using that copy of Windows long enough for the product key's activation to matter. We will simply be testing it to ensure whether or not it's the hard disk.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Why would you not recommend doing that?

EDIT: Also, if its a hard disk failure, would I just need to replace the HDD?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Because the problem could be OS corruption and since it's a different hard disk a clean install of Windows won't hurt unless you have files on it you don't want to lose.

And yes, that's what would have to be done.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

The Apevia – 680W is a poor quality PSU and is probably the cause of these problems, however I would make certain to get all of your data back-up off the hard drive before troubleshooting further, because the PSU may have killed the HD, and it's getting ready to go.

Post the voltages and temperatures as reported in BIOS. Remove the secondary HD and any other unnecessary hardware while troubleshooting.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Good catch, Janitor. The PSU is incredibly likely.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Oh ****, i see, so the the PSU might be the problem then...the noise could either be coming from the PSU or video card but I couldn't really tell...

Is there a better quality equivalent PSU you guys recommend?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

I've been lurking this tread because something similar happened to me when I installed a sound card in an old Dell that had a 300 W PSU and then tried to play a 3-D strategy game -- I got a loud screaming from the headphones and then a BSOD. I replaced the PSU with a 500 W unit I had and there were no more problems. I'm not saying that an underpowered PSU is the cause of all such type BSOD problems but it definitely caused one once for me.

A good PSU around 650 W will run most single-card gaming rigs. Newegg is selling this Seasonic 620 W unit for $65.

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Hmm I see. How can you tell if a PSU is of poor quality anyways? The reviews for the Apevia were pretty good. Thank-you for the link by the way

Also, I've never backed up files before, what would be the best way? Should I just create a system image?

And yeah, I do have alot of files that I need so I'd rather not do a clean install of the OS if I can help it. 

I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

One way that you can check to see if a PSU is failing is to see if stress-testing your video card will cause monitored voltages to drop significantly under load.

Download Hardware Monitor (linked in my signature) and run it, leaving it running. Now play a 3-D game or run a graphics-intensive benchmark for a while. Return to Hardware monitor and see if the 12 V section shows more than 1 V difference between the minimum and maximum readings. If it does, then your PSU may not be providing stable power under load.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Okay so I downloaded the HDMonitor aND ran a benchmark, and there was no change in the 12 V section between the minimum and maximum readings.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

The Apiva has a dual rail (22 A and 24 A) 12 V setup but the 6870 GPU only draws 150 W max, which is half the current provided by a single rail so it should sufficiently power your system.

Your sound card or onboard sound module and/or their drivers might be a potential culprit. Try updating your sound drivers. If you still get the error and are using a sound card, unplug it and see if you get the error with onboard sound. If you are using onboard sound, try to see if the error recurs with it disabled in the BIOS.

If you are using the video card's sound turn off your onboard sound in the BIOS and see if the error recurs. Also, update your video card's drivers.

Can you isolate the buzzing? Coils in the PSU can whine loudly sometimes and capacitors also can make noise. Fans and your hard drive can also "buzz." A hard drive that's making a lot of noise is not a good thing and if the noise is coming from your drive it probably indicates that it's going to fail soon.

When I had something similar to this happen the sound was a really loud screech coming through the speakers as the game froze and I got the BSOD.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

I'm pretty sure that the buzzing sound is coming from the GPU, when it was buzzing, I could feel the buzzing vibration on the GPU. 

So maybe the GPU is the culprit?


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*



AQuietWind said:


> How can you tell if a PSU is of poor quality anyways? The reviews for the Apevia were pretty good. Thank-you for the link by the way


Please pay attention. My only focus is to get your computer fixed and anything that slows or impedes that causes me issues.



The_Janitor said:


> Post the voltages and temperatures as reported in BIOS. Remove the secondary HD and any other unnecessary hardware while troubleshooting.


The reviews on the PSU were done by people that don't know the 1st thing about power supplies. There is a clear line between "good enough" and "trash" and that is whether or not it is 80+ certified. Anything that is not is junk. Some purists may have a higher standard, but 90% of the general public do not need a higher standard than this for basic desktop computing. The real standard people use but will not admit to is price. They lack a proper respect for the value of a good quality power supply, and as a result they experience all manner of problems, to include catastrophic loss of motherboard, video card, hard drive or all three, all at the same time. A bad power supply can destroy every single component in a desktop and it is the last component you want to go cheap on. First thing I do on a build is select the PSU; everything else is secondary. The internet is rife with uninformed newbs extolling the virtues of low-end power supplies because the manufacturer's marketing campaign impressed them, as did the colorful and exciting-looking "racing strips" plastered over the chassis of the PSU. Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Sorry, I'll be on track now and thank-you for the lesson on PSUs. 

I've booted up the computer using another HDD and ran a gaming benchmark, and it made the same buzzing sound and BSOD'd.

I've been in the process of backing up my stuff but it's been taking longer than i thought. After I finished backing up, I will try continue troubleshooting.

Before I backed up my stuff though, I tried to to go through BIOS and couldn't find a place to look for voltages and temperatures. Maybe I am not in the right place? I accessed the "Bios Setup Utility", is that the same thing as accessing the BIOS?

EDIT: Would it be fine to use something like HWMonitor and the post the voltage and temperatures here?


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*



AQuietWind said:


> EDIT: Would it be fine to use something like HWMonitor and the post the voltage and temperatures here?





The_Janitor said:


> Post the voltages and temperatures *as reported in BIOS*. Remove the secondary HD and any other unnecessary hardware while troubleshooting.


No, and I try to be as specific as possible when I make my posts. Voltages and temps as reported by 3rd party softwares are unreliable. They'll tell you it's bad when it's good, and they'll tell you it's good when it's bad.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Actually, voltages and temps reported by software are as reliable as the motherboard is in providing the software with the information.

A hardware Monitor and GPU_Z report may not help but wouldn't hurt to have here and might well give us a hint as to what might be going on.

If you have access to another computer you can test very quickly if the issue is with your GPU by installing it running a 3-D benchmark on the other computer. Note that the other computer should have a good quality 650 W PSU.

If the GPU is not the culprit then the next suspect is the PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Voltages and temps reported by software are sometimes as good as the bios, AMD boards in particular seem to be a problem with voltage readings the best to way to determine the accuracy is to compare the bios and software readings to see if they are close at idle readings.

That said lets see what HWM shows for your board.
D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).

If you have isolated the buzzing noise to the video card I would test the card in another PC to see if it also buzzes there.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

I still can not find any options in the BIOS to look for the temperature or voltages but here is HWM's report. 


I do have another computer lying around but the PSU isn't 650w or anything. I think it's like 500w at most, would trying the video card on that kind of machine be okay?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

For a test yes it'll be ok.
The video temps are a little warm what were you using to load test it with?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

According to AMD, a "500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors" is recommended. If the other computer has sufficient PCI-e power connectors and the PSU label says 500 W it may be able to test the card, at least under idle. If the problem recurs with the GPU under load in the other computer, however, this may not give us much additional info because the other computer's PSU may be underpowered too.

HWMonitor reports the 3.3V and 12V voltages way lower than normal. Go into your BIOS and see what it reports for 12 V and 3.3 V.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Not unusual for a AMD board to report the voltages incorrectly, the bios on a OEM Foxconn board probably does not have a H/W monitor section.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

I was running Darksiders 2 windowed mode. And that was just the starting screen, I didn't actually start the game because I was afraid of it BSODing again. The buzzing sound was getting pretty loud. 

And yeah, I went through my BIOS again and could not find any voltages or temperatures listed. Not a one.

EDIT: Checked my other computer, and its 240w (430w max) so no go on testing video card there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

See if you can test it on a friends, if not you'll have to find a better quality power supply to try on your system.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Okay I managed to find a computer that could run the video card. I installed the video card and ran a gaming benchmark(Catzilla). There was no buzzing sounds and no BSOD, just the fan.

Does this mean it's just the PSU then?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Hi,

Yep, sounds like it. Good work.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Not all motherboards have a BIOS that will report voltages and/or temps. There is occasionally talk about using a multimeter to measure the voltage "live" while the machine is running. Maybe someone can help you to do that (I've never done it).

From what limited research I've done, the 12 volt rail is used to power hard drive motors, so having 8.5 volts to run your hard drive is probably very bad. The spec of PSU's is that they output voltage needs to be +/- 5% of spec.

You might try another reporting software like speedfan to confirm HWM's report before condemning the PSU. Make sure to buy one that is at least 80+ certified; not only is the spec tighter, but they have to use higher quality components in order to maintain minimum efficiency, meaning it will last longer than a cheaper, less efficient PSU.

All of that is a bare minimum. I would be aiming for something nice than that, if it were mine. SeaSonic seems to be mentioned pretty regularly here lately (manufacturer's quality varies, so make certain not to make a selection based on reports from 3 years ago, as the quality may have changed since then, and in either direction).


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Okay so i swapped out the old PSU with this one: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply - Newegg.com 

And so far it's been running okay again. No buzzing sound, no BSOD, no errors. Is the PSU good enough?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Yes even though it's larger then you need it's a good quality supply.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*



AQuietWind said:


> Okay so i swapped out the old PSU with this one: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply - Newegg.com
> 
> And so far it's been running okay again. No buzzing sound, no BSOD, no errors. Is the PSU good enough?


That one is my favorite. Just be aware that you might have system file corruption as a result of the previous power supply.


----------



## AQuietWind (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Loud buzzing sound and then BSOD*

Okay good, I'm glad to have gotten a good PSU! I've been actively testing out computer with various games and it seems to be running fine now without any problems.

Thank-you for all the help!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Glad to hear and thanks for the updates!! Marked as solved.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

